
Affordable Supersonic Flight on the Horizon: Boom Unveils XB-1 Supersonic Demo - igravious
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/affordable-supersonic-flight-on-the-horizon-boom-unveils-xb-1-supersonic-demonstrator-300362692.html
======
Plasticover
This looks very cool. I was so disappointed by Concorde never really gaining
enough popularity to drive costs down to a reasonable level.

I wonder what they mean by "affordable"; the article says the Boom XB-1
carries 55 passengers at high capacity, but a Boeing 787-8 Dreamliner for
example can cram 335 passengers. Either way this is great and if it gains
traction costs will inevitably go down, but I wonder what we are talking about
price wise in the immediate future.

